# Could the Kindle cause migraines?



## BeKinder (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had migraines for most of my adult life, which are triggered by a multitude of factors, from weather to food, from A-Z.  As best I can, I don't allow it to interfere with my lifelong love of reading.  

I'm considering purchasing a Kindle, but wonder if the flash during page turns will trigger a migraine for me.  (I have less concern over the display itself because it's not backlit. For example, computer monitors are a problem for me.)

Bright flashes (as from a camera) or high-speed editing and/or fast forwarding of films or TV segments are some triggers that necessitate my looking away to avoid a migraine. 

Do any of you suffer from migraines?  How does the Kindle compare to books for you?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm extremely headache prone, and while I don't get typical migraines, I do get severe headaches from eye strain and pretty much everything else that can cause a headache. 

I have noticed no headaches from the Kindle, in fact it's better than a regular book for me.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an occasional migraine, not sure what triggers them. To answer your concern about the "flash" during page turns- it's not really a flash per se. The screen does not get brighter like any sort of flash, rather, it goes blank (dark) for a split second and then the next page appears. I have found my Kindle to be very easy on the eyes especially since you can change text size.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I do not suffer migrains so I can't help there. When the page flips it is not a bright flash. It is nothing like a camera flash or fast forwarding in a movie. I would say that the flash is actually darker then the page itself. 

You can buy a Kindle and try it. If you think that it is triggering your migrains, you can return it for a full refund in the first 30 days.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I used to get migrains if I would read without my reading glasses (I also suffer migraines from bright light as well) but since the kindle I have not had to use my reading glasses and can read longer than with my glasses and still not headach!  

theresa

ps: my reading glasses were to prevent headachs and not for magnifying the print. I could see the print fine but would get a headach reading it without the prescription glasses. The kindle is the only thing I can read without glasses at the same print level as a dtb without glasses.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Migraine sufferer here. I've not had any problems with migraines being caused by my Kindle. The page turning isn't really a flash, more like an eye-blink. If anything, it's helped because there's less eyestrain because I can increase the font size when I need to.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have migraines and have never had a problem with the Kindle. I've had control of my migraines for several years, but certain smells and lights can still trigger them.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I do suffer migraines.  They can be brought on by light, flash, or glare among other things, so I understand what you are concerned about.  I have not had one triggered by the Kindle.  There is no flash when pages turn because there is no light in the Kindle.  Actually I think there might be less chance  because the contrast is a little more subtle than with glaring white paper.  I am always very careful about what kind of light I read in, and avoid glare on the Kindle screen.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you tell the Board where you are located, you might find a Kindle owner close enough by that you could actually take a look at one.
I know I'm always happy to show mine off.
Andra


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

BeKinder said:


> I've had migraines for most of my adult life, which are triggered by a multitude of factors, from weather to food, from A-Z. As best I can, I don't allow it to interfere with my lifelong love of reading.
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a Kindle, but wonder if the flash during page turns will trigger a migraine for me. (I have less concern over the display itself because it's not backlit. For example, computer monitors are a problem for me.)
> 
> ...


Welcome Bekinder! Please got to the *Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself. I know there are others that want to extend a warm welcome to you. Book klubs in *The Book Corner!*

I've suffered from migraines since I was in my late teens. The kindle has not caused me to have any migraines and I read it everyday several times a day.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Greetings, BeKinder!  And welcome to Kindleboards!

I do suffer from migraines - as well as cluster headaches, and epilepsy.  I am extremely sensitive to light; both the migraines and the epilespy can be triggered by a flashes, flickers, or strobes.

I've had my Kindle and used it every day for nearly three months now and have had no problem whatsoever with it.  In fact, I actually prefer it to regular paper books.  When reading a paper book I can only read for an hour or two before getting a (regular non-migraine) headache due to eye strain.  But with my Kindle I literally never have to stop reading because I never get a headache from using it; it's actually easier on my eyes than a regular book.  I got into a book the other day and I read for 16 hours straight!!  It was great!!  I haven't been able to read that much since I was a kid.  Because of the Kindle I've read more in the last 3 months than I have in the last 15 years - and with no reading or device induced headache!  Woo-hoo!!!!

-Xia-


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I am a chronic migraine sufferer and didn't realize until you asked this question that I haven't had a migraine since I got my Kindle for Christmas!  Amazing!  I don't think I'm cured or anything but maybe being on-line less because I'm reading more, IDK.  

So for me, it hasn't caused a migraine and may have even helped my migraines.  I normally get them in clusters where I don't have any for a couple of weeks and then get one or two a day for a week or so.  I haven't had a migraine in almost six weeks!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I suffer from migraines, mostly caused by the computer.  Kindle has not caused any migraines to my knowledge.  My eyes do not strain to focus on the words like they do when I'm on a computer.  The pages are more like a regular page, no backlit screen (wonderful).  Added plus is you can adjust the letters size.  I'm glad my hubby bought me a Kindle.    Welcome to Kindleboards!!!


----------



## BeKinder (Jan 23, 2009)

Now this is what I call a welcome!  Thanks everyone.  You've more than convinced me the Kindle won't be a problem.  In fact, it sounds like it will be preferred.  

I ordered the Kindle immediately.  I didn't need much prodding. 

I'll sign back on to say "hi" later and get acquainted.  Everyone here is so friendly.  I didn't even know if I'd get a reply.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

This is a good group of folks. Everyone is very welcoming. If you are ordering today you are going to be spending some time in the Waiting for my Kindle threads.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

BeKinder said:


> Now this is what I call a welcome! Thanks everyone. You've more than convinced me the Kindle won't be a problem. In fact, it sounds like it will be preferred.
> 
> I ordered the Kindle immediately. I didn't need much prodding.
> 
> I'll sign back on to say "hi" later and get acquainted. Everyone here is so friendly. I didn't even know if I'd get a reply.


Congrats! You will not regret it. If you ever have a question, everyone here is very helpful.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I get migraines almost weekly. But I have never had one caused by my Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I am a chronic migraine sufferer and didn't realize until you asked this question that I haven't had a migraine since I got my Kindle for Christmas! Amazing! I don't think I'm cured or anything but maybe being on-line less because I'm reading more, IDK.
> 
> So for me, it hasn't caused a migraine and may have even helped my migraines. I normally get them in clusters where I don't have any for a couple of weeks and then get one or two a day for a week or so. I haven't had a migraine in almost six weeks!!!


Cluster Migraines are no fun I could go a month or two without them and then suddenly, I'm have 2-3 a day, sometimes lasting a week or 2 or even more.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Cluster Migraines are no fun I could go a month or two without them and then suddenly, I'm have 2-3 a day, sometimes lasting a week or 2 or even more.


Doesn't it seem like there should be a cure for migraines by now? They are so debilitating - think of the productive time lost.  Not to mention the pain and the stress on those who live with sufferers. 

Your clusters sound like mine. A lot of people think once I get the headache and it's over, I'm done. Nope. I had cycle last almost a month one time. I tried every remedy/cure I could find. They finally just stopped on their own but I seriously wanted to die.

I hate headaches.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Doesn't it seem like there should be a cure for migraines by now? They are so debilitating - think of the productive time lost.  Not to mention the pain and the stress on those who live with sufferers.
> 
> Your clusters sound like mine. A lot of people think once I get the headache and it's over, I'm done. Nope. I had cycle last almost a month one time. I tried every remedy/cure I could find. They finally just stopped on their own but I seriously wanted to die.
> 
> I hate headaches.


Migranes are usually neurological in nature, so pretty much there is no "cure" for migraine headaches. You can really only treat the symptoms.

I've had migraines since I was little, but never got truly diagnosed with them until I got diagnosed with multiple sclerosis a couple of years ago (migraines can apparently be one of the non-specific symptoms of MS)

Migraines are NOT headaches. Migraines are worse than headaches.

One of the triggers for my migraines is a flash of light. I really hate it when I'm in a restaurant, happily eating dinner when some doofus across the room from me pulls out a camera and starts flashbulbing their friends, with that flash facing in my direction. It usually ruins my dinner. (and makes it difficult for me to drive home)

I've yet to actually get up and ask these people to either stop taking pictures, or just turn their flash off. (you dont always have to use the flash) Maybe next time it happens, I'll ask the management at the restaurant to ask them to turn the flash off.

My other triggers are certain loud noises (small children screaming is one) and certain types of foods.

I love my kindle...and it loves me. Has yet to cause me any pain, except maybe a handstrain from holding it to read. (I really need to get a bookstand)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Doesn't it seem like there should be a cure for migraines by now? They are so debilitating - think of the productive time lost.  Not to mention the pain and the stress on those who live with sufferers.
> 
> Your clusters sound like mine. A lot of people think once I get the headache and it's over, I'm done. Nope. I had cycle last almost a month one time. I tried every remedy/cure I could find. They finally just stopped on their own but I seriously wanted to die.
> 
> I hate headaches.


I was having migraines weekly until my Dr. prescribed Elavil for me. I take it before I go to bed each night and after about a month I noticed that I was getting a migraines less and less. I have been on it for several years now and only get a migraine occasionally and it is less severe. Doesn't work for everyone, but for me it was a miracle drug.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

sailorman said:


> I too suffer suffer from the "_stay in bed, try not to move or breathe to heavily, wish you could cry but it hurts too badly, death can't come quickly enough,_" migraines. I *totally* understand your dilemma. I'm also one of the minority of men who suffer from fibromyalgia. Fun stuff.
> 
> And yes, the strangest things can trigger a migraine. Most often, I'm not even aware what triggered it... I suspect food allergies or something. Anyway, as someone who has had an ongoing battle with migraines I can tell you, for me I have had less problems caused by reading since using the Kindle. I don't know if it's less stress caused by lack of eye strain, or less movement of the shoulders and arms triggering pain caused by the fibromyalgia. Anyway, I was relieved to find I was having less pain since using the Kindle.
> 
> ...


I have learned to take it about an hour before I go to bed. The drowsy effect diminishes as you take it longer. The great thing about it is that the generic is so cheap. For a 3 months supply I only pay about $12. It is so cheap that my co-pay doesn't even kick in.


----------



## BeKinder (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone so very much for all your replies to my question. I can't believe how many of you were kind enough to share your stories. It sounds like the Kindle will work out far beyond my dreams. Thank goodness, because I love to read. I wish you all migraine-free reading days!

I'm still trying to find time (without migraine) to get acquainted with the Kindle and all of you on this board. There's a wealth of information here, and this information from all of you was great news. Thanks again.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I have had migraines since I was a kid. I have MVP (Mitral Valve Prolapse) and CP( Cerebral Palsy). MVP causes migraines at times and there has been studies that so does CP. I also get hormonal triggered migraines.

If I miss a meal or don't get enough sleep I tend to get a migraine and if I stare at my monitor too long it can trigger a migraine. The start and end of my cycle can cause a migraine.

I gave up on migraine medicine as all but the most recent ones that I haven't tried did nothing for me. I end up taking prescription med (motrin or Tylenol 3) and it helps with the pain.

Phoebe has never caused me headaches.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobitz, I too have MVP and it can cause migraines....and speaking of migraines I woke up at 2am with one. It had started raining during the night so I know the drop in barometric pressure caused it. I was up for 4 hours and went back to sleep. Woke up and after an Imitrex and coffee it is gone, gone, gone. I did NOT want to spend my Sat. in bed with a migraine. I want to Kindle!! 2 new books to start.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Cobitz, I too have MVP and it can cause migraines....and speaking of migraines I woke up at 2am with one. It had started raining during the night so I know the drop in barometric pressure caused it. I was up for 4 hours and went back to sleep. Woke up and after an Imitrex and coffee it is gone, gone, gone. I did NOT want to spend my Sat. in bed with a migraine. I want to Kindle!! 2 new books to start.


Coffee helps you too huh?
I have had a little headache this morning not enough to even take an aspirin for but my cup of dark chocolate truffle coffee helped!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Coffee helps you too huh?
> I have had a little headache this morning not enough to even take an aspirin for but my cup of dark chocolate truffle coffee helped!


It is ironic, because I know caffeine is a trigger for some people, Luvmy4Brats being one of them. For me caffeine is the first thing I go for if it is slight and I caught it quick enough. Mmmmmm chocolate truffle sounds good!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> It is ironic, because I know caffeine is a trigger for some people, Luvmy4Brats being one of them. For me caffeine is the first thing I go for if it is slight and I caught it quick enough. Mmmmmm chocolate truffle sounds good!


I think in our case its because the of MVP causing the migraine and might not be the same 'type' of migraines. My Dr once tried to say "decaf only" until I explained it helped my migraines and she looked at my charts and said "oh MVP OK go ahead but don't overdo it".

I also have a regurgitating valve too. Sadly I think a valve transplant is in my near future. I have been coughing alot during heavy exercise and when I lay down or sit up. My cardiologist has tried blood thinners but it lower my blood pressure too much. He tells me we are in a 'wait and see' stage *sigh*..


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to agree with the coffee.  It is of course actually the caffeine.  I used to work with a nurse practitioner that specialized in women's medicine and preferred natural remedies to drugs when practical.  She advised me to try a caffeine product and some sugar.  My medicine of choice is hot coffee and a nice piece of dark chocolate, then close my eyes in a darkened room for a few minutes and 9 times out of 10 it will do the trick.  If I am out and one comes on sometimes I use regular (not diet) coke and try to get to the calmest place I can find put on sunglasses and close my eyes...this also will work.  If all else fails I have to use migraine medication.  I try to avoid drugs when I can....but when I need 'em bring 'em on.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

sailorman said:


> Wow! I never knew there was a correlation between MVP and migraines! I have Mitral Valve Prolapse too. The doctor knows about it and I have to get a ultra-sound once a year to keep watch on it. But he never hinted that it might be a source of my headaches. That's very interesting.


Yes there is something called MVPS (Mitral Valve Prolapse Syndrome) that can cause nasty stuff like depression, moodswings, panic attacks and migraines to mention only some of the side effects. Missing meals, overtaxing yourself and missing sleep can all affect your MVP and trigger MVPS.
http://www.mitralvalveprolapse.com/index.htm


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am ADHD and caffeine calms me down. Well, all stimulants calm me down, I just refuse to take ritalin at this time in my life so I'll drink a coke or a cup of coffee if I feel myself getting too fidgety. I try to limit my caffeine intake because of a history of breast cancer in the family, one reason that I drink tea is that it has less caffeine then coffee.



> Can caffeine be used as a natural alternative to ADHD medication?
> 
> The active part of caffeine is methylxanthine is a mild stimulant that activates noradrenaline neurons and seems to affect the local release of dopamine, a key neurotransmitter. Dopamine plays a part in motor control and a low dopamine level is believed to be the cause of Parkinson's disease which effect patients ability to control their movement. Another notable effect of caffeine is that it reduces the blood flow in the brain. This is similar to the effect of ADHD medications, such as Ritalin, that are stimulants, effect dopamine levels and cerebral blood flow. The cognitive effects of caffeine are also similar to ADD / ADHD medication. It makes users better a rapidly processing information and paying attention.


From http://www.myomancy.com/2006/07/caffeine_and_ad

Is it possible that it is working in a similar way for some of you folks with your migraines?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Yes there is something called MVPS (Mitral Valve Prolapse Syndrome) that can cause nasty stuff like depression, moodswings, panic attacks and migraines to mention only some of the side effects. Missing meals, overtaxing yourself and missing sleep can all affect your MVP and trigger MVPS.
> http://www.mitralvalveprolapse.com/index.htm


And I have experienced all of the above... the worst by far being panic attacks which I actually have to take a med for. In the late 80's and early 90's I actually thought I was losing my mind. A PA is something you can not explain...you feel as if you are going to die. Dystonia also causes the same problems.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I strongly suspect that sodium nitrate or potassium nitrate in processed meats gives me migraines. So, I'm currently trying to avoid eating those products. It seems a hot dog will give me a major migraine, but I'm really just guessing. I've been having migraines since I was a teenager. It doesn't help that I'm allergic to aspirin. 

Usually, if I have a migraine, I find that computer screens or reading will make it worse. I don't do either if I have a migraine, if I can avoid them. So, the Kindle is usually not an option for me if I have a migraine attack. I don't think either computer screens or the Kindle have ever triggered an attack for me. I've read that using fluorescent light in the room with your computer screen can intensify the effect of the computer screen.


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

At first the page "blink" bothered me, but either I no longer notice it or I've trained myself to momentarily look away during a page turn.  I don't even see it anymore.  I use size 4 type, not because I have to, but because the pages turn quicker since there is less to load.  Why court eye strain when you don't have to?  

The page blink has never triggered a migraine, however.  There is no screen flicker like with a CRT, LED or LCD screen.  I seriously doubt you'd have any problems using a Kindle.  It's actually easier on the eye than reading some books!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a migraine sufferer too.  Mine come in two versions, the _"stay in bed, try not to move or breathe to heavily, wish you could cry but it hurts too badly, death can't come quickly enough," _ don't forget the finding the bathroom with your eyes closed because it hurts too much to keep them open so you can throw up because the pain is so bad part too. The other version is the _not so bad one where I'm having pain, some nausea but can function if I need to_ kind.

I've been a "migraine survivor" since I was a teen and have found my triggers are red wine, chocolate, highly processed meats, bad liquor (only premium doesn't hurt me!) sugar is a huge deal so I've cut out all the sugar I can from my diet, low blood sugar triggers too, weather changes, smoke, perfume, some fluorescent lights, and allergies, and yes, computer screens. I can't tell you how many times I've had to come home from work because I can't stand to look at my monitor any longer without hurling right there at my desk! Oh, IMAX is a huge no no too.

I tried lots of medication and found I'm better off without it and learned to do biofeedback and visualisation techniques to keep the worst ones at bay.

When I have one of my not so bad migraines, I found if I stay quiet in a dark room with no sound I can read which is where my Kindle comes in. If I move the font up to largest, I can read in the dark and don't have to go to bed and wait it out.

Migraines are something that we "suffer" from but I found the fear of a migraine is actually more debilitating than the migraine itself because I know how to deal with those. Once I got the fear under control, I found they are a lot easier to live with.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

sherylb said:


> my triggers are red wine, chocolate, highly processed meats, bad liquor (only premium doesn't hurt me!) sugar is a huge deal so I've cut out all the sugar I can from my diet, low blood sugar triggers too, weather changes, smoke, perfume, some fluorescent lights, and allergies, and yes, computer screens.


So far I've narrowed my triggers down to air fresheners (spray can type), dehydration and lack of sleep. I'm very careful now to make sure I drink enough fluid and get enough sleep. I do get blindsided occasionally by people just having to spray air fresheners at work but most people on my floor know the air fresheners trigger my migraines, thank goodness.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

As for foods these are the ones I know will trigger a migraine: Red wine, cheese, onions and sometimes chocolate.

Drop in barometric pressure always causes a migraine.

The older I get the less I have.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Fluids are definitely essential! As is exercise and managing stress.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

My Kindle has definitely brought my enjoyment of reading back into my life.  I also suffer from migraines and I get more severe ones during my pregnancy.    Since I can't take anything to prevent them, and I'm not comfortable taking painkillers while preggo.  I'm amazed at how much easier the Kindle is on my eyes.  I've been able to read more often.  I also sneak some caffeine when the migraines get too bad.

To migraine free days!!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i suffer from migraines AND i have epilepsy, so flashy lights are a biggie for me.  I was worried the page turning flash would be an issue but it's not.  It's not a "flash" so much as the screen goes dark then re-writes itself very,very quickly.


----------

